# Help with Aptitude test



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

tktk88 said:


> Hello, electricians.
> 
> I'm from MN and I took the aptitude test last October...and I did not pass the reading comprehension part. English is my second language and it was harder than I thought. Math part was very easy for me. Can anyone tell me how I can better prepare for the reading comprehension? Any recommendation for online website or books? I'll be retaking the exam in May. I really hope to pass the exam this time and get into the apprenticeship.
> 
> Thank you.


Look Here.. http://free-english-study.com/home/

This link may not be great but it is something that should help, it looks like you have the time to take an English course, do so if you can.

Read as much as you can, and when you get tired of reading----read harder.

Welcome to the forum.......:thumbup:

Reading is your key, and having a dictionary handy to study each word you may not understand


----------



## dlvbasys (Jan 2, 2015)

http://www.readtheory.org/
this will work - VERY helpful and same approach to quiz
just do as much as possible
i/m also not native speaker, but got 8 from 9 possible in WA previous month aptitude test 
and now holding on interview (6 persons and my fear is only don't miss up with English during conversation)


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

my sister teaches spanish/french students english as a second language, and the high school also has night classes for adults. they have the same thing at the local community college. I strongly recommend it. Learning the proper forms for the written language is something that you do not pick up (well) from the spoken word, without studying the basic linguistics (IMO).


----------



## tktk88 (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks everyone. Do you guys think it's worth taking the reading comprehension course on www.electricprep.com It's $50 and last for 270 days after buying it. Has anyone taken it? 

Thanks!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

tktk88 said:


> Hello, electricians.
> 
> I'm from MN and I took the aptitude test last October...and I did not pass the reading comprehension part. English is my second language and it was harder than I thought. Math part was very easy for me. Can anyone tell me how I can better prepare for the reading comprehension? Any recommendation for online website or books? I'll be retaking the exam in May. I really hope to pass the exam this time and get into the apprenticeship.
> 
> Thank you.


You're _written_ English ability is better than most people who have English as their _first_ language...


----------



## xpertpc (Oct 11, 2012)

tktk88 said:


> Thanks everyone. Do you guys think it's worth taking the reading comprehension course on www.electricprep.com It's $50 and last for 270 days after buying it. Has anyone taken it?
> 
> Thanks!


Their website claim they have partnered with NJATC which boasts both the IBEW and NECA monikers, which is the International Brotherhood of Electrical Workers and the National Electrical Contractors Association, neither of which would allow their names to be taken lightly.

You may want to verify that with either of the above entities but for $50 dollars and 9 months to complete you really can't go wrong, though like many of the PLC classes I have taken there is a certain amount of underlying knowledge needed before it can be effective.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

xpertpc said:


> Their website claim they have partnered with NJATC which boasts both the IBEW and NECA monikers, which is the International Brotherhood of Electrical Workers and the National Electrical Contractors Association, neither of which would allow their names to be taken lightly.
> 
> You may want to verify that with either of the above entities but for $50 dollars and 9 months to complete you really can't go wrong, though like many of the PLC classes I have taken there is a certain amount of underlying knowledge needed before it can be effective.


This is true; however the NJATC has rebranded itself "Electrical Training Alliance" as of the recent past.

The electricprep.com site is indeed official and legitimate, so it is up to the individual whether it is worth paying for.


----------



## MuamerZ87 (Mar 11, 2015)

*Hi guys!*

So i had my test in December 2014 and i failed, now i am trying to figure out what to do again. Math portion was a little bit hard for me, and also cause the English is my sec language i am skeptic that i failed reading portion too. I've paid 50$ for http://www.electricprep.com/ for math, but obviously didn't help me that much , cause when i say all that graphs on test i got lost, also timing is going by so fast that i barely done half of it. The rest i just finished by guessing. Please if someone have any idea where i can get some better material to prepare my self for the math portion, please let me know, cause i am taking the test again in June. 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## tktk88 (Feb 5, 2015)

MuamerZ87 said:


> So i had my test in December 2014 and i failed, now i am trying to figure out what to do again. Math portion was a little bit hard for me, and also cause the English is my sec language i am skeptic that i failed reading portion too. I've paid 50$ for http://www.electricprep.com/ for math, but obviously didn't help me that much , cause when i say all that graphs on test i got lost, also timing is going by so fast that i barely done half of it. The rest i just finished by guessing. Please if someone have any idea where i can get some better material to prepare my self for the math portion, please let me know, cause i am taking the test again in June.
> 
> Thanks a lot.


Hi, looks like we are on the same boat. I failed the reading part last October. I recently paid $50 for reading comprehension from the same website and regret it.. because it was too short and doesn't contain much information..Before taking the exam, I went to a book store and reviewed math with algebra books. I did as much questions as possible and it helped a lot. 

http://www.nietc.org/applications/preparing-to-apply/preparing-for-aptitude-interview.html

Also, on this website, it tells you what math topics will be covered on the exam. I found those topics in the algebra books and reviewed it.

Good luck man :thumbsup: I also have to study for the reading part..


----------



## MuamerZ87 (Mar 11, 2015)

Thank buddy, this actually helps with details. Yea definitely waste of 50 bucks. I was really studying math from this website and i was pretty sure that i will do it great cause it says that is related with the test, it is, but about 40-50%. I will definitely check this link and go from there. For the reading part, what I've had heard that takes too much time if you reading everything,and as you know its a couple of really long texts and then trying to understand what they talking about and then to answer the questions, instead of that focus on questions first and try to find the answer in text, it takes less time and less headache I've heard from few people that actually using this method helps. 

Good luck to you man :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

